# Kisetsu Teien To Tomoni w/live orchestra



## bryla (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi guys -

Got this mix back of the Japanese inspired tune I did:

www.thomas.bryla.dk/sted/music_files/br ... tomoni.mp3


Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## bryla (Mar 17, 2011)

bumpeti bump bump bumpeti bump.... look at frosty goooo


----------



## mverta (Mar 27, 2011)

I've been watching this since you posted it to see how many comments you would get, and I'm dismayed but not surprised there hasn't been any.


What I like about it: lots of nice, clean orchestrational textures. Lots of purity and efficiency which I adore. 


What I would do next time: a more succinct, completed statement of the subject before modulating, or moving on in any way. I hear this a lot with psuedo-thematic pieces - the composer gets bored with their own material, or thinks it's "too simple," or needs to do more, when the truth is on first listen you're best to present the anchor in one bite; a single mouthful. I never really heard the opening subject wrap up, and the result is the development feels premature. In fact, it wasn't until the first clear restatement that I was actually sure what the subject was. 

So, my criticism is a structural one. Take a page from pop music on this one: get to the hook asap, and save the backing vocals for the 2nd time on. 


Pretty stuff.

_Mike


----------



## lux (Mar 27, 2011)

Yup sounds great. the voicing is expecially good and full to my ears. Orchestration is tasty. 

Thanks for sharing it.
Luca


----------



## DouglasGibsonComposer (Mar 27, 2011)

Great work ! Where was it recorded ? Can you share the size of the sections ? 
The recording sounds great.

Keep up the great work


Best wishes

Doug


----------



## StrangeCat (Mar 27, 2011)

bryla @ Sat Mar 12 said:


> Hi guys -
> 
> Got this mix back of the Japanese inspired tune I did:
> 
> ...



The mix sounds fine. But you need to work on your structure and your phrases a bit.^_-
cadences ending phrases need some work. (keep cadences consistent in score)
you have nice movement in the piece though.

song style "melody 1, melody 2, bridge, (full orchestra choir) typical of OST arrangement of song form. (solo wind part) repeat of first section but add variety...ending coda with intro...

winds break up melody with violin solo, full orchestra with chorus part.

Also typical of composing OST:
Intro, winds, strings some brass, slow down (tempo) now softer, melody 1 (with winds and violin) 

strings answer with horns to introduce(melody 2)

then cress or tempo change faster to the chorus, full Chorus can be (first melody and melody two) now fully orchestrated and in F for dynamics. Repeat chorus as a variation with a different key, back to intro.

keep at it!
Hope I explained this ok I suck at reviewing and explaining anything on the net though.


----------



## impressions (Mar 27, 2011)

i don't get the comments here, but i'm very bribed to listen to a live orchestra..
i like this very much, going through the main motif in different emotions and orchestrated very nicely, i think the performance was very good especially in the end.

can you give some details as to how you got to record this on live orchestra?


----------



## bryla (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey guys!

Mike, I was also surprised at no comments until yours! but thanks for a great clarifying post with great critique. I feel that it's the same StrangeCat is talking about. What has been in the back of my head for some time, which seems to be next up for evaluation, is the study of form. Thanks for the comments on orchestration!! and Doug, Lux and Impressions thanks for the comments 

Recorded in Prague at Tadlows. Orchestral size: 2-1-2-1 4-2-3-0 3percusstionist harp strings: 10-8-6-4-2 as I recall

Thanks again for the comments. This was written last summer, recorded in the fall, and I can truly feel how looking back on this has made me learn from it and realised how much I've moved on since then!

Thomas


----------



## dannthr (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree generally with what has been said before, it's more of a thematic anchor that I'm missing.

With that said, however, I am totally cool with the floating nature of the current arrangement and I don't necessarily feel the need to be anchored at the moment.

When the trumpets introduce 2:00 I feel they are really unsupported and it makes the ensemble thin a bit awkwardly.

Love the sound, love the live feel!


----------



## bryla (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the comment and consideration Dan!


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 30, 2011)

I liked this piece. I didn't think there was anything wrong with the structure at all.... to my ears atleast.

I just didn't like the Brass


----------



## bryla (Mar 30, 2011)

May I ask what you didn't like about the brass?


----------



## hbuus (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Thomas 

Impressive stuff. I'm looking forward to hearing your music in Danish TV series and movies at some later point!

Best,
Henrik


----------



## BoulderBrow (Mar 30, 2011)

Love it, I felt it a little short, so I listened to it twice :D


----------



## bryla (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Henrik, I'll keep you posted then 

BoulderBrow you can listen to it as many times as you want! Thank you both


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 30, 2011)

bryla @ Wed Mar 30 said:


> May I ask what you didn't like about the brass?



Hey there.

I didn't like the brass because I just don't like brass in general. It's just the sound I don't like. For example, some people hate the sitar, but I really dig it. So it's that kind of thing. However, I love the track and I love the strings. It's quite peaceful.

Dan.


----------



## dannthr (Mar 31, 2011)

Well brass doesn't like YOU!

Now how does that feel?


----------



## Dan Mott (Mar 31, 2011)

dannthr @ Fri Apr 01 said:


> Well brass doesn't like YOU!
> 
> Now how does that feel?



Fine by me buddy. Don't hate on me because I don't like it. Slowery feeling more unwelcome here.


----------



## bryla (Apr 3, 2011)

Then I would have preferred you had written "I just don't like brass"


----------



## Dan Mott (Apr 3, 2011)

bryla @ Mon Apr 04 said:


> Then I would have preferred you had written "I just don't like brass"




ermm..... Why?

Wouldn't you have preferred me to say why I don't like brass, not to mention what I liked and didn't like about the track?


----------



## dannthr (Apr 3, 2011)

Dude, no worries, you can like or dislike brass all you want.

To Bryla,

I think that the trumpets could have used more support, to fatten up the sound preceding the final statement.

But I liked the floating nature of the piece and felt influences from Hisaishi and even Menken.


----------



## bryla (Apr 3, 2011)

Dan: Because you made a statement that said that you didn't like the brass in my piece, when in fact you didn't like brass at all.

Dannthr: Thank you, I've evaluated on that! And I've heard others talk about similarities with Hisaishi. I think it's time to find out who he is.


----------

